# White Van Man



## Uncle Bob

There is a branch of humanity which drives white delivery vans, for private companies or for public municipalities, but behaves as if ignorant of all the traffic laws: it isn't his van and he won't have to pay for any accident. This subspecies of mankind is known in England as the "white van man" and, since it obviously has a pan-european distribution (I know it well from England and France and have found it exists in Hungary), I wonder if there is a specific Hungarian term for these people (other than the "bad/inconsiderate driver" sort of thing).


----------



## Ateesh6800

I understand what you have in mind. As far as I am concerned, I don't think we have this stereotype -- at least not engrained in the public consciousness. The closest thing is a saying I have heard: "Minden Audis született gyilkos", "Every Audi driver is a natural born killer", but then that is a different populace. If I had to come up with something that does not have a translationese flavor, I'd fidget around with "furgonos csávó" [_'the van guy'_] or "céges sofőr" [_'the company driver'_] or something equally informal/colloquial even if at the cost of being relatively far removed from the original (the informal tone and the context will speak more eloquently than the 'technically appropriate' translation).


----------



## Uncle Bob

Thanks a lot for such a complete answer. (I'm sure it won't be long before the stereotype becomes familiar enough to merit its own name).


----------

